# ancora reti... e dubbi ridicoli

## codadilupo

ok, quattro schede wireless, 

wlan0: 802.11b

wlan1: 802.11g

wlan2: 802.11g

wlan3: 802.11n

AP compatibile 802.11b/g/n

wlan1 e wlan2 scambiano comunque a 802.11b, giusto ?

Voglio dire, è il soldato piu' lento che da la velocità al drappello da guerriglia  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## Peach

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> wlan1 e wlan2 scambiano comunque a 802.11b, giusto ?
> 
> Voglio dire, è il soldato piu' lento che da la velocità al drappello da guerriglia  ?

 

yess

vedila alla vecchia: schede eth 1 Gbps e switch da 100Mbps o il contrario: eth da 100Mbps e switch da 1 Gbps

----------

## oRDeX

amo le tue metafore   :Surprised:   :Surprised: 

----------

## Scen

 *Peach wrote:*   

> yess
> 
> vedila alla vecchia: schede eth 1 Gbps e switch da 100Mbps o il contrario: eth da 100Mbps e switch da 1 Gbps

 

Sicuro? Io penso (seguendo le mie credenze informatiche) che ogni interfaccia wlan dialoghi con l'AP alla massima velocità possibile: se l'AP supporta diversi modi, dialogherà con ogni client nel migliore dei modi.

Seguendo il ragionamento di Peach: prendendo uno switch 10/100/1000, la ethernet 10Mb andrà a 10, la 100Mb a 100, ecc.

Ovvio che tra la 10Mb e la 100Mb la velocità sarà limitata a 10Mb.

Comunque voglio provare sulla mia pelle la cosa, sono curioso  :Cool: 

----------

## Kernel78

A logica direi che se l'AP può gestire contemporaneamente più modi il collo di bottiglia è la scheda più lenta interessata dalla trasmissione mentre se l'AP non si adatta dinamicamente invece diventerebbe lui stesso il collo di bottiglia adeguandosi alla scheda più lenta ma mi sembra più verosimile la prima ipotesi.

----------

## Peach

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> A logica direi che se l'AP può gestire contemporaneamente più modi il collo di bottiglia è la scheda più lenta interessata dalla trasmissione mentre se l'AP non si adatta dinamicamente invece diventerebbe lui stesso il collo di bottiglia adeguandosi alla scheda più lenta ma mi sembra più verosimile la prima ipotesi.

 

beh ma anche con un router normale questo comunica con le singole schede alla velocità maggiore consentita, mica ho detto il contrario.

se poi vuoi parlare di dialogo tramite l'ap di due schede che hanno velocità diverse il discorso è un altro.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   A logica direi che se l'AP può gestire contemporaneamente più modi il collo di bottiglia è la scheda più lenta interessata dalla trasmissione mentre se l'AP non si adatta dinamicamente invece diventerebbe lui stesso il collo di bottiglia adeguandosi alla scheda più lenta ma mi sembra più verosimile la prima ipotesi. 
> 
> beh ma anche con un router normale questo comunica con le singole schede alla velocità maggiore consentita, mica ho detto il contrario.
> 
> se poi vuoi parlare di dialogo tramite l'ap di due schede che hanno velocità diverse il discorso è un altro.

 

si', no... cioe'.. era proprio questo il dubbio  :Wink: 

Cioe', due schede che viaggiano a 100, attraverso un AP che supporta fino a 100, sono schiacciate a dieci da un'interfaccia che viaggia a 10 sullo stesso AP ?

Coda

----------

## Scen

 *Peach wrote:*   

> *

 

Ok ma

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ok, quattro schede wireless, 
> 
> wlan0: 802.11b
> 
> wlan1: 802.11g
> ...

 

Ma se:

wlan1=802.11g

wlan2=802.11g

la comunicazione tra i due va a 802.11g, NON a 802.11.b, o no? (Magari mi sto fissando su sto discorso, però volevo fare chiarezza).

----------

## Peach

 *Scen wrote:*   

> wlan1=802.11g
> 
> wlan2=802.11g
> 
> la comunicazione tra i due va a 802.11g, NON a 802.11.b, o no?.

 

si, corretto.

nel rispondere al primo post ero anche convinto che una delle due schede fosse b

----------

## Kernel78

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   A logica direi che se l'AP può gestire contemporaneamente più modi il collo di bottiglia è la scheda più lenta interessata dalla trasmissione mentre se l'AP non si adatta dinamicamente invece diventerebbe lui stesso il collo di bottiglia adeguandosi alla scheda più lenta ma mi sembra più verosimile la prima ipotesi. 
> 
> beh ma anche con un router normale questo comunica con le singole schede alla velocità maggiore consentita, mica ho detto il contrario.
> 
> se poi vuoi parlare di dialogo tramite l'ap di due schede che hanno velocità diverse il discorso è un altro.

 

Non volevo contrappormi a quanto dicevi tu, semmai confermarlo ...

Fatto salvo che non avendo chiara idea di come funzioni un AP (sceglie un protocollo all'avvio o rimodula dinamicamente in base alla capacità delle schede che interagiscono in un dato momento ?) non posso fornire certezze ...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

In realta' dipende da come e' configurato l'AP : Ci sono varie possibilita', dall'utilizzare solamente la b, anche con schede che supportano trasmissioni a velocita' superiore, fino a utilizzare solamente la g tagliando fuori cosi' tutte le schede che non supportano questo standard; in pratica dovresti vedere come e' configurato il router/AP.

Inoltre, ma questo penso tu lo sappia gia', con il wireless, a meno di ap con multiple antenne, la banda e' da considerarsi "condivisa" tra tutte le schede di rete associate: se hai 4 schede wireless sullo stesso "canale" non andranno mai al massimo della velocita' tutte assieme.

(Sull'ultimo punto non sono sicurissimo, correggetemi se sbaglio)

----------

## dynamite

A meno di terminologia specifica la banda viene suddivisa tra le schede che comunicano, è come dire un incrocio, se tutte le macchine passassero nello stesso momento farebbero BOOM!. Quindi se tutte seguissero lo standard g avrebbero a disposizione 54Mbps/4=13,5Mbps a testa. In realtà poi si dimezza ulteriormente il throughput per via delle info di controllo, ecc...

Francamente non credo che i router attualmente in commercio (smentitemi se erro) supportino diverse modulazioni e diversi protocolli IEEE 802.11x in contemporanea, quindi secondo me la rete in totale si adatta alla scheda peggiore.

----------

## Kernel78

 *dynamite wrote:*   

> Francamente non credo che i router attualmente in commercio (smentitemi se erro) supportino diverse modulazioni e diversi protocolli IEEE 802.11x in contemporanea, quindi secondo me la rete in totale si adatta alla scheda peggiore.

 

Anche io ho qualche dubbio sul supporto "contemporaneo" ai diversi protocolli ma se la comunicazione inizia tra due schede g l'AP andrà su g, se in seguito si aggiunge una b cosa succede ? L'AP l'accetta e quindi degrada per tutti o solo per la nuova arrivata (da e verso ovviamente) ?

----------

## djinnZ

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> In realta' dipende da come e' configurato l'AP

 ovvero dall'AP stesso. I vecchi HUB ethernet se ricordate si uniformavano alla rete più lenta o se c'era una entità sigle-channel le altre dovevano adeguarsi. Tutto lascia supporre che le cose non possano essere cambiate negli ultimi anni.

Di conseguenza verificare per singolo dispositivo.

----------

## dynamite

Degrada...

Il fatto è che se le comunicazioni tra scheda e ap o in generale tra scheda e rete fossero solamente dovute all'utente che vuole accedere a qualche risorsa, o invia dati o altro, allora il discorso potrebbe reggere. In realtà però anche se il computer è in idle ma connesso, la scheda continua a scabiare informazioni con la rete, quindi il router non riesce a ricevere correttamente i pacchetti, elaborarli e smistarli dovendo anche supportare più protocolli perchè necessiterebbe di cambiare metodo di ricezione troppo spesso e rapidamente pena errori vari nelle comunicazioni.

Quando si aggiunge una scheda con standard diverso la rete viene automaticamente declassata. Così almeno in teoria...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   In realta' dipende da come e' configurato l'AP ovvero dall'AP stesso. I vecchi HUB ethernet se ricordate si uniformavano alla rete più lenta o se c'era una entità sigle-channel le altre dovevano adeguarsi. Tutto lascia supporre che le cose non possano essere cambiate negli ultimi anni.
> 
> Di conseguenza verificare per singolo dispositivo.

 

Si esatto.. era quello che volevo dire ma forse non sono stato molto chiaro  :Razz: 

----------

